# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام طراح و برنامه نویس وب ( دورکاری از همه شهر ها )

## rezaz2

استخدام به صورت دورکاری در منزل تمام وقت یا نیمه وقت با حقوق ماهیانه ثابت جهت همکاری بلند مدت ( شرکت واقع در تهران )

مسلط به php - Asp.net - css3 - jquery - joomla

لطفا فقط از طریق ایمیل رزومه بفرستید و در تماس باشید . با سپاس

ارسال رزومه به : simacompany89@gmail.com

----------


## rezaz2

uppppppppp

----------


## 13001300

رزومه ام رو  ارسال کردم خدمتتون

----------


## rezaz2

ممنون بررسی میشه و از طریق ایمیل پاسخ داده میشه

----------


## rezaz2

دوستانی که لطف می کنن رزومه ارسال می کنن که داخل ایمیل رزومه نوشته شده لطف کنن نام و شهر و مشخصات رو حتما قید کنن . ممنون

----------


## rezaz2

همچنان شرایط پا بر جا

----------


## ashkufaraz

پاره وقت خوبه می تونیم با هم همکاری به صورت دورکاری داشته باشیم

----------


## rezaz2

شرایط همچنان پابرجاست

----------

